# RUGER MINI 14



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I just thought I would let those who might be interested know. I check with one of my new distritbutors today, and they have a fair amount of Mini 14's in stock. Here is what is I can do on them.

RUGER MINI 14/5 223 5RD BL $718,23

RUGER KMINI 14/5 223 5RD SS/SYN $766.15

EDIT: THAT IS OUT THE DOOR PRICE, TAX, TRANSFER FEE, AND CALL FEE.

If anyone is interested just let me know. Can have them in a couple of days. Also trying to get on the back order list for some 380


----------

